# Allama Iqbal Medical College



## Picoseconds (Oct 2, 2011)

Okay, I know that KE is undoubtedly the best when it comes to Punjab medical colleges. But could anybody who studies at AIMC please tell me how it is? Do you consider it a good college?

How is the environment? The buildings? The professors? Generally, how qualified are the professors?

What about hostels? Training facilities? And what about extracurriculars? Are there any of those? And do they have a gender segregation policy or something, i.e. you can't communicate with (or even be seen with) your male classmates? Also, are there any politics etc. on campus? Are politics even allowed?

I know those are a lot of questions, but I'm really curious. Everyone seems to be an expert on KE (even people who've never been there) but nobody can tell me much about AIMC. Any information would really be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## anasahmed24 (Oct 14, 2010)

Picoseconds said:


> Okay, I know that KE is undoubtedly the best when it comes to Punjab medical colleges. But could anybody who studies at AIMC please tell me how it is? Do you consider it a good college?
> 
> How is the environment? The buildings? The professors? Generally, how qualified are the professors?
> 
> ...


I will comment only on two things , first AIMC comes second in the merit . That should make many things clear to you.
Secondly if you have applied and read the annexure 1 in the application , it is clearly stated that no politics is allowed.


----------



## Picoseconds (Oct 2, 2011)

anasahmed24 said:


> I will comment only on two things , first AIMC comes second in the merit . That should make many things clear to you.
> Secondly if you have applied and read the annexure 1 in the application , it is clearly stated that no politics is allowed.


Thanks  I hadn't read the annexure properly. My mistake.
I know that AIMC ranks second. But I would really like an insider's view and opinion regarding the institution! Anyone?


----------



## Picoseconds (Oct 2, 2011)

Fifty views and one response. :/ Can somebody please help me here?


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

Okay,i am Not an AIMC student,i am at SIMS but still i got a some friends at AIMC and been there for quite some times.
Its a Very well established college and has purpose built campus,the best facilities for a govt college,like ATM,bank,Foodstreet,utility store,hostels,gym,swimming Pool(though water is Not changed regularly) everything within campus..Enviroment is the best you can get in a govt college.But Dont try to compare it with any of the private colleges,most people are still perverts  and if are asking for opposite sex interaction, its moderate.
Faculty of all the govt colleges is almost the same,as professors are shuffled between the institutions,SIMS Biochem HOD is now the Biochem Hod of AIMC.
Professors are qualified but it depends on students mostly,teachers just VOMIT the lectures.Teachers are a Mix,some will be friendly,some bitter.
But one thing is sure that AIMC principal is the most caring principal among all medical colleges.He even texts his students about updates  
You wont regret prefering AIMC.I am in a hurry,let me know if you want any specific info.


----------



## Picoseconds (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank you so much! I really wanted an insider's view. 
I wanted to know all of this because I've studied in private schools all my life, and I know it's going to take me some time to adjust to the new environment. And I asked abt gender segregation because it kind of annoys me when your teachers forbid you from even borrowing notes and stuff. Perverts are ignorable 
The teacher situation sounds good, thanks. And do you have any idea if students from AIMC take the USMLE etc? How do they do, generally? And do you have a rough idea about how many A'level students get admission each year?
I really hope to get into KE, but it all depends on the merit this year, cuz my aggregate is pretty borderline. #eek So AIMC is basically my second option


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

Teachers wont forbid you from anything,its Lahore after all(Maybe Most Modern of all Cities  ),if you want interaction with opposite sex,its entirely upto you but you wont be able to bear the TIRCHI NIGHAIN of your classmates.It would take some time for an all life Private school college ,school student to adjust but nonetheless you will find yourself a comfortable niche.
One thing,in govt schools you wont be taught anything extra for USMLE and other boards so its upto you actually,if you are hardworking you can study USMLE books alongside your regular text books.But Mostly people study for STEPS after Completing MBBS.There is no data available as such about how many get through the steps but they IQBALIANS have got alumini associations all over the world,like Amercia,canada etc.College itself wont help you much in clearing the STEPS,its entirely upto the student.Except AKU,no other institution specifically prepares you for STEPS.
And number of A level students varies each year,If i have to make a rough estimate i would say 200-250 A level students make it to govt schools each year.
SINCE Mcat was easier this year and i have even heard of a few A level students scoring 1000+ in MCAT so i am guessing Number would be higher this year.


----------



## Picoseconds (Oct 2, 2011)

This is probably beside the point, but what is STEPS? #confused 

Haha, I don't know what you meant, but I'm really not looking for interaction with the opposite sex of the kind that deserves any Tirchi Nigahein. Frankly, I would like the next 5 years to be emotional-drama-free. I just wanted to get an idea of the general academic and social atmosphere. Which I got. So thank you. 

Omg, I really hope the merit doesn't become crazily high this year! #shocked


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

@^You would be absolutely fine then 
STEPS means USMLE steps i.e Part 1 2 and 3..They are called steps .
Whats your aggregate?


----------



## Picoseconds (Oct 2, 2011)

Ah. I get it. 

It's 87.3. Right on the edge.


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

@^AIMC..
My prediction.


----------



## Picoseconds (Oct 2, 2011)

I want to go to KE. 

Please pray for me!


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

Actually stats say otherwise,
But i will pray.


----------



## Picoseconds (Oct 2, 2011)

At least I can hope.


----------

